# What kind of eel is this?



## cyberwild360 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just have a quick question. Does anyone know what kind of eel this is. I have asked around at everal different places and some people say a golden moray eel but others said no way. Any on on here have any ideas? He is approx. 1 and 1/2 feet long and mostly yellow with black spots and a white underbelly.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I really have no clue, just wonder is it yours? Its very pretty, for lack of better words.


----------



## cyberwild360 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you for the compliment.

Yes it is. We purchased a tank and the owner did not want it anymore. He is a gorgeous eel and I have not been able to find any other pictures on the internet of another one so I am very anxious to find out what he is.


----------



## Quaddity (Feb 28, 2007)

If I was going to take a guess a moray of the Gymnothorax genus. Maybe a dwarf golden Melatremus. It sure looks similar to this one:

Golden Dwarf Moray Eel (Gymnothorax melatremus)


----------



## cyberwild360 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like we have a winner! That does look similar. Thank you very much for your input.


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

It's a golden moray, or at least I think so. I have a snowflake moray. You should have a tight fitting lid. My eel has escaped 3 times in the past


----------

